# Trivia 10/16



## luckytrim (Oct 16, 2019)

trivia 10/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Retired basketball sensation Michael Jordan makes more money  from Nike each
year than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia  combined.


1. In which grimly titled novel by Charles Dickens does an  unscrupulous
solicitor named Tulkinghorn blackmail Lady Dedlock with a  secret from her
past?
2. From the 16th through 19th centuries, Algeria, Libya,  Morocco and Tunisia
made up what well-known geographical area?
3. Picasso had several "periods" over the course of his  artistic career.
What was his first called ?
4.Which model/actress was born with the name Eleanor  Gow?
  a. -  Kate Moss
  b. - Elle Macpherson
  c. - Amber Valletta
  d. - Cindy Crawford
5. When the Aswan Dam finished construction on the Nile river  in the 1970s 
it created a massive reservoir that was named ........... what  ?
6. Which songwriter, best known for his hit 'The Lady in Red',  is also 
father of the 2003 Miss Ireland and Miss World, Rosanna  Davison?
7. What are two ways that a team in the National Football  League can score 
two points in one play?
8. Strange Words are these ;
When a man has JENTACULAR thoughts, what's he thinking  of?
  a. - Sleeping
  b. - Dancing
  c. - Eating
  d. - Lovemaking

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to Popular Mechanics, sitting in First Class in an  airplane
improves chances of accident survival by 40%.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Bleak House'
2. Barbary Coast
3. Blue Period
4. - b
5. Lake Nasser
6.  Chris de Burgh
7. a Safety and a Two-Point conversion after a  touchdown
8. - c (Specifically, Breakfast)

CRAP !!
....but you knew that !
According to Popular Mechanics, sitting in the tail of an  airplane improves
chances of accident survival by 40%.


----------

